
How “Gone Girl” Was Edited Using Adobe Premier - jseliger
http://digitalfilms.wordpress.com/2014/11/07/gone-girl/
======
jseliger
Of particular interest:

 _[Gone Girl] now becomes the first major feature to have been edited using
Adobe Premiere Pro CC. Industry insiders consider this Adobe’s Cold Mountain
moment. That refers to when Walter Murch used an early version of Apple Final
Cut Pro to edit the film Cold Mountain, instantly raising the application’s
awareness among the editing community as a viable tool for long-form post
production. Now it’s Adobe’s turn._

Incidentally, _Gone Girl_ is also one of the best movies I've seen recently:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2014/10/05/thoughts-on-the-movie-
gone...](http://jakeseliger.com/2014/10/05/thoughts-on-the-movie-gone-girl-by-
david-fincher/)

